
Gordon Ramsay's new 'authentic Asian' restaurant: cultural appropriation dispute - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/gordon-ramsey-asian-restaurant-cultural-appropriation-intl-scli/index.html
======
mytailorisrich
Is non-European people wearing suits and ties 'cultural appropriation'? No,
it's influence.

Cultures influence each others all the time. If other cultures copy parts of
your own it means you exist and you have something others think is worth
copying. You should be proud, not offended.

